# Poppin' beans with Great White...



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Would it behoove me to sprinkle a lil Greatwhite in the seed hole b4 I plop the seed in or not bother...from what I  read it takes 2 weeks for the beneficials to kick in so seems like a moot point...

Wait till I need to pot-up or go ahead at seed sowing...?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2012)

What is Great White?  I did a search and all I came up with was sharks......


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 2, 2012)

from their website: [EDIT] url: h420p://www.plant-success.com/index.php/mycorrhizal-products/great-white-mycorrhizae.html

 Great White® is the most complete mycorrhizal product on the market. The cutting edge formula contains 15 different species of mycorrhizal fungi, 19 different species of beneficial bacteria, 2 species of trichoderma, plant vitamins and glycine all in one product. Research shows that  this powerful formula will ignite plant and root growth giving plants the tools they need to maximize yields. Great White's concentrated formula ensures optimum colonization of root systems by the fungi for less money. The water soluble powder makes application a snap and delivers the spores directly to the roots for immediate germination. Users should look for explosive root growth, increased yields, increased fruiting and flowering, increased nutrient and water absorption and improved transplant success. The key to healthy and vital plants starts with a vigorous root system and a vigorous root system starts with Great White!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 2, 2012)

i have used great white with much success of past and agree it is a good product to keep a crowded myco colony in your soil---little pricey but does inoculate your dirt just fine---just don't forget to keep feeding those little buggers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 2, 2012)

So essentially it's a myco and beneficial bacteria innoculant/booster with trichoderma. Essentially a non-nutritive growth booster along with disease-fighting trichoderma...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 2, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i have used great white with much success of past and agree it is a good product to keep a crowded myco colony in your soil---little pricey but does inoculate your dirt just fine---just don't forget to keep feeding those little buggers


 
So *Orange*, can i use it when I plant my seed in the starter soil or wait till there's established roots? According to their .pdf's they suggest dipping cuttings in your preferred rooting hormone and then dip it directly into some GreatWhite, then plant, so I was assuming you could help pop beans with it. That's the big Q


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 2, 2012)

imo i think it is a waste with out the roots being established because of its cost---the roots and the  myco have a symbiotic relationship---not to say the myco cannot live with out the roots---but you will get more bang for your buck if the roots are present---in past---i would apply during transplant from 1 to 5 gal pots and again when i would flip---


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks all.  I am slowly trying to absorb this organic stuff.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 2, 2012)

THG, you can apply it to hydro systems too, so it may prove beneficial for your style of grow too...I forgot that you were branching out to organic soil growing method...right on...:cool2:


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, you can pop it in the seed hole. Some seeds now come coated with myco's and stuff. Veggie seeds, don't get excited LOL.

2 just as good, if not better, and much cheaper, are:

xxx.bioag.com
xxx.fungi.com

Both places are geared towards farmers/gardeners and not mj growers, so you don't have the fancy labels, neat names, hype, or the outrageous prices.

Wet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

Already had the GreatWhite and I don't order online (except seeds  ) I've read the bioag website b4. Thanks for the posting Wet.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 5, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Already had the GreatWhite and I don't order online (except seeds  ) I've read the bioag website b4. Thanks for the posting Wet.



If you already have it, by all means use it. Just don't do as they advise and apply it more than once. One application is all that's needed. Otherwise, it's the old *rinse and repeat* deal to get you to use it up faster. 

Wet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

So JUST when I pot up (transplant to bigger capacity containers) and not the continual feed as per their suggestion. Cool, Wetdog, u rock:aok:. Thank you kindly, sir.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 14, 2013)

I use great white all the time, with my plants.  gives them awesome roots

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------

